# Analytics to track URLs rather than landing pages?



## wicky (Dec 17, 2009)

My client is running a number of print & online ad's and wants to gage the response from each on their website. Each ad has a suffix to denote the ad being responded to, so:

www.domain.com/ad1
www.domain.com/ad2
etc...

I've setup a htaccess file to redirect the visitors to the homepage thinking that Google Analytics would record the hits to the individual URLs. This doesn't appear to be the case though and I only seem to be able to retrieve the info for landing pages.

Is there a better package out there that actually gives an overview of page requests?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 24, 2009)

Google AdSense can have ads set to specific urls so you don't need to use redirects for that and you can track the traffic as well. In fact it's best to set up ads this way for best SEO results.


----------

